# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

						Die Einspielergebnisse von Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers zum ersten Kinowochenende lassen tief blicken. In absoluten Zahlen hat der Film zwar einen erfolgreichen Kinostart hingelegt, doch im direkten Vergleich zu den Vorgängern konnte der Abschluss der Skywalker-Reihe die hohen Erwartungen nicht erfüllen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*


----------



## Berserkervmax (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Der Film hat meine Erwartungen auch nicht erfüllt.

Irgentwie kein Roter Faden in der Handlung und kaum bezug zu Episode 8

Die erste hälfte es Film ist nicht gut
 trotz fast 2 1/2 Stunden Läufzeit wirk der Film zusammengepresst.
Nach dem Moto
Das fehlt noch
und das
und das
so hier mal wieder aktion...damit keiner einschläft
und dann ein großes Finale...

Habe fertig...
Wurde sagen ein schlechter Starwarsfilm
Eher ein Sofa Film als ein Kino Film


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Für mich hat es sich auch fast nach einer lästigen Pflicht angefühlt, für den Film ins Kino zu gehen. Letztlich hat er mich aber einigermaßen versöhnlich gestimmt. Ja, die Abrams Wars Trilogie ist tendenziell eher schlecht, aber der ganze Fan Service in Rise of Skywalker hat bei mir persönlich gewirkt und das Ruder nochmal rumgerissen


----------



## Lelwani (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

seitdem 7 teil interessiert mich Star Wars nicht mehr einfach zuviel ... war mal schön können sie aber gerne behalten-


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Ich war gestern auch im Film. Konnte man sich angucken.
Es wurde aber wieder mit vielem Alten gebrochen und einiges über den Haufen geworfen.
Das stößt bei vielen Fans bitter auf.
Abschliessend muß ich sagen das die neue Trilogie wirklich die schlechteste ist.
Aber vielleicht gefällt das den jüngeren Zuschauern und ich bin zu alt.

Sonst ganz klar bei mir diese Reihenfolge:

OT
PT
NT

Und zwischen der PT und NT (New Trilogy) noch die Spin-Offs "Rogue On" und "Solo".

Ich würde auch im nachhinein, meine Bewertungen für die einzelnen Filme, der neuen Trilogie, nochmal nach unten korrigieren.


----------



## Modoka (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

War ok, besser als die beiden vorherigen, aber das ist ja Nu auch keine große Kunst! Man darf halt einfach nichts mehr erwarten, dann geht's^^ 
Mmn ist der abrams auch überschätzt, erst Star trek versaut dann Star wars, soll er lieber nen neues lost machen :p


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



Modoka schrieb:


> Mmn ist der abrams auch überschätzt, erst Star trek versaut dann Star wars, soll er lieber nen neues lost machen :p


Wobei mir die neuen Star Trek Filme besser gefallen als die neuen Star Wars.


----------



## Captain-S (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Ah, der nächste Mimimi-Star-Wars-Thread am Start.


----------



## facehugger (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei mir die neuen Star Trek Filme besser gefallen als die neuen Star Wars.


Seh ich ähnlich, nur "Beyond" fand ich schon wieder... nicht gerade prickelnd"Rise of the Skywalker" seh ich mir wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr an. Haben einfach keine Zeit zwischendurch gefunden

Gruß


----------



## ghorgal (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Trilogie verkackt, aber immerhin ist die Serie recht solide.


----------



## Quake2008 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



Modoka schrieb:


> War ok, besser als die beiden vorherigen, aber das ist ja Nu auch keine große Kunst! Man darf halt einfach nichts mehr erwarten, dann geht's^^
> Mmn ist der abrams auch überschätzt, erst Star trek versaut dann Star wars, soll er lieber nen neues lost machen :p



Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen, aber der neue Star Trek war in Ordnung, vor allem der zweite Star Trek into the darkness war richtig gut, der Dritte Beyond war eher Popkorn Kino und nicht von JJ gemacht. 

Ob J.J. überschätzt ist kann sein, jedoch gibt es Genre die liegen Ihm mal mehr mal weniger.  Seine Lost Formel kann man ja nicht überal transformieren. 

Das der Aufstieg der Skywalker nicht mehr gezogen hat wie die ersten Beiden liegt doch auf der Hand. 

Starwar EP 7 waren alle gehyped und wollten nach einer halben Ewigkeit Starwars sehen.

Es war ein solider Start, Wiederholung. Daher waren die Erwartungen bei Teil 8 Riesig und war eine herbe Enttäuschung. Ja, es war hübsch aber machten an vielen Stellen absolut keinen Sinn oder Spaß.

Warum Starwar 8 keinen roten Pfaden hat und ein totales durcheinander ist liegt and Johnson selbst, der hat scheinbar ADHS. 

Man muss nur lesen was er zu Teil 9 gesagt hatte. 


Zitat: 

[...]„Zu versuchen Fans glücklich zu machen, führt zu genau den gegenteiligen  Ergebnissen.“ Johnson spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. „Wann immer ich  genau das auf der Leinwand sah, 
was ich sehen wollte, dachte ich am  Ende nur: ‚ah, okay‘. Das bringt mich zum Lächeln – aber ich verschwende  keine weiteren Gedanken daran. Und letztendlich befriedigten mich diese  Szenen auch nicht.“[...]


und erklärt an schließend warum 


[...]„Ich will schockiert werden“, sagt er weiterhin. „Ich will überrascht  werden, von den Socken gehauen werden. Ich will herausgefordert werden,  sobald ich im Saal sitze.“ 
Nicht umsonst verweist der Filmemacher, der  mit „den letzten Jedi“ das Mittelstück der aktuellen „Star  Wars“-Trilogie anging, auf den anderen großen Mittelfilm einer Trilogie,  „Das Imperium schlägt zurück“. Der sei „den Leuten ans Herz gegangen“.[...]


Im Grunde liegt er nicht falsch, aber wenn man das Handwerk nicht beherrscht, so entäuscht man nur den Kino besucher. 

Wenn ich Starwars sehen will, will ich Starwars sehen und brauche keine Überraschung.


----------



## azzih (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Naja was heisst "ich brauche keine Überraschungen"? Wenn ich eine neue Trilogie sehe, erwarte ich schon dass da auch was Neues passiert. Wenn man aber nicht mehr macht als die alten Filme neu aufzuwärmen und storytechnisch im Prinzip mit neuen Charakteren trotzdem nicht viel passiert ist das für mich einfach nicht genug. 

Hab glaub ich in nem andern Thread schon ähnliches gesagt, aber in dem Star Wars Universum könnte man so viele Geschichten erzählen das man ne 10 Staffel fassende Serie draus machen kann. Wenn den Regisseuren dann in 3 Filmen schon nicht mehr einfällt als 80% alten Kram leicht verändert aufgewärmt nochmal zu erzählen ist das halt schon erbärmlich. Mit lauwarem Fanservice macht man schlicht kein gutes Kino.


----------



## redeye5 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen, aber der neue Star Trek war in Ordnung, vor allem der zweite Star Trek into the darkness war richtig gut, der Dritte Beyond war eher Popkorn Kino und nicht von JJ gemacht.


Da ist aber jemand eindeutig kein Star Trek Fan. Das einzige an Film oder Serie, was es in der letzten Zeit geschafft hat, den Geist der alten Serien halbwegs einzufangen ist ausgerechnet die teilweise Parodie The Orville!

Edit: Ich habe Into Darkness in drei Anläufen nicht geschafft komplett zu sehen, so schlecht wie mir dabei geworden ist.


----------



## mechatronics (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Episode 7 war an sich kein schlechter Film. Er war gut umgesetzt, nur die Story war sehr vorhersehbar, da sie identisch zu der von Episode 4 war. Episode 8 fand ich dann schon ziemlich mager. Die Handlung der Charaktere war teils einfach dumm und Handlungsstränge aus Episode 7 wurden abgebrochen ohne Grund. Warum plant man, wenn fest steht, dass es eine Trilogie werden soll, nicht auch direkt eine druchgängige Handlung? Einzig Rogue One war mal etwas einfallsreicher. 
Nach Episode 8 habe ich für mich beschlossen mir keinen Star Wars mehr im Kino anzusehen, da ich mir da echt ausgenommen vorkomme. Es sind alles 0815-Sciencefictionfilme, die immer wieder nach dem gleichen Prinzip aufgebaut sind und als gute Werbung hat man sie ins Starwars-Universum eingegliedert.


----------



## redeye5 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Das sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe mir 9 auch nur spontan für 5€ im kleinen Kino um die Ecke angesehen. Für das Geld wurde ich tatsächlich gut unterhalten und schon fast zu sehr mit (teils wahllosem) Inhalt zugeschmissen.
Man sollte danach aber nicht mehr groß über die Handlung und deren Kontext nachdenken, das macht echt nicht glücklich. Der Sith Planet + Flotte war echt eine dreiste Kopie der Sternenschmiede aus Kotor.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Jar Jar Abrams Trilogie ist kurz gesagt einfach totaler Müll.


----------



## yingtao (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



mechatronics schrieb:


> ... Warum plant man, wenn fest steht, dass es eine Trilogie werden soll, nicht auch direkt eine druchgängige Handlung? ...



Die Sache ist das es ja eine Rahmenhandlung für die Trilogie gab, man aber den einzelnen Regisseuren die Freiheit lassen wollte diese Rahmenhandlung so umzusetzen wie sie wollen. Johnson hat offen gesagt das ihm die Rahmenhandlung nicht gefällt und er mit Episode 8 was anderes machen möchte als ursprünglich geplant war. Die Infos stecken zumindest in der Bob Iger Biographie drin und das Storydurcheinander in Episode 8 liegt wohl daran das Johnson dazu gezwungen war bestimmte Storystränge in den Film zu nehmen und ansonsten so viel eigenes Zeug in den Film gepackt hat wie möglich. Abrams wurde dann für Episode 9 zurückgeholt um das ganze zu fixen.

Mal gucken wie es mit der Marke Star Wars im Kinobereich weiter geht. Die Trilogie die Johnson machen sollte ist abgesagt und die Trilogie die die Game of Thrones Typen machen sollten ist auch erstmal Geschichte. Es gibt Gerüchte das Abrams eine neue Trilogie machen soll, wo er diesmal Regie für alle 3 Filme macht aber das sind bisher nur Gerüchte.


----------



## 4thVariety (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

In der Politik setzt sich  der Trend durch die Medien einfach schneller mit Falschaussagen zu bewerfen wie diese widerlegt werden können. Wenn eine Behauptung erst 24 Stunden von der Tagespresse überprüft werden muss, reicht es das Thema in 12 Stunden auf die nächste Sache zu lenken. An dem Zeitpunkt an dem man den Unsinn widerlegen kann ist jeder dann schon beim nächsten Unsinn. So geht das dann endlos weiter. Die Lüge zu Immigration wird auf breiter Masse nicht enttarnt, weil man ist gerade schon bei der Lüge zum Thema Wirtschaft und bis die Berichtigung am Tag danach interessiert niemanden mehr, weil es geht gerade um den Klimawandel.

Star Wars 9 macht genau das. Es bewirft den Zuschauer schneller mit Sachen als das Hirn fähig ist diese als Schwachsinn zu erkennen.  Rey, Chewbacca, Kylo, die Knights of Ren, die First Order, ein Shuttle, Poe & Finn, alle diese Gruppen tummeln sich in einer Szene in der Wüste auf einem Areal so groß wie ein Fußballfeld ohne Sichthindernisse. Aber Rey interagiert nur mit Kylo, Chewie nur mit dem Shuttle, die Knights of Ren stehen nur rum, Poe & Finn schauen nur zu. Die sind alle in Schussreichweite voneinander und interagieren nur so selektiv miteinander dass es den Plot in die gewünschte Richtung bringt. 

Der Film ist wie ein Speedrun einer Instanz in einem Computerspiel. Jeder schreit GoGoGo und rennt so schnell wie es geht zur Kiste am Ende, Dialoge der NPCs werden abgebrochen, hier kann man durch die Wand den Mob angreifen und anschließend durchglitchen und sobald der Run aus ist Zack gleich der nächste.

Es gibt nicht einen Charakter in dem Film der überhaupt 10 Sekunden hat etwas zu verabeiten. Der Film hält nichtmal kurz inne, damit der Zuschauer emotional reagieren kann auf das was passiert. Laut Handlung haben die Rebellen ja ein Zeitlimit gegen das sie arbeiten. Gut, dass der Film das selbst vergisst, oder besser gesagt, der Film muss darauf nicht mehr hinweisen, weil es passiert ja eh schon alles in Highspeed. Vielleicht dreht Disney ja noch mal 6h zusätzliches Material und macht eine Disney+ Serie daraus, dann hat das Potential. Derzeit ist es ein any% Speedrun einer ganzen Staffel.


----------



## tallantis (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Jar Jar Abrams Trilogie ist kurz gesagt einfach totaler Müll.



Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. So ist es. Alle drei Filme waren eine völlige Katastrophe. Merkwürdig, dass sie es bei den Spin-offs schaffen durchgehend solide bis gute Produkte zu liefern.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



RyzA schrieb:


> Es wurde aber wieder mit vielem Alten gebrochen und einiges über den Haufen geworfen.
> Das stößt bei vielen Fans bitter auf.
> Abschliessend muß ich sagen das die neue Trilogie wirklich die schlechteste ist.
> Aber vielleicht gefällt das den jüngeren Zuschauern und ich bin zu alt.



Ich denke, dass die große Masse der SW Zuschauer eben normale Kinogänger und keine Hardcore-Fans sind.
Ergo kennen sie auch das Expanded Universe bzw. die Bücher nicht und sehen nur die neuen Filme als Fortsetzung der alten Filme.

Ich persönlich werde darauf verzichten mir den letzten Teil anzusehen. 
Wie "HenneHuhn" oben anmerkte, war es auch für mich schon beim letzten Teil
eine Art lästiger "Pflichtübung", bei der sich jede Faser meines Körpers dagegen sträubte...

Die einzigen, für mich wertvollen Neuzugänge sind die neuen Thrawn-Romane (Trilogie) von Timothy Zahn, die geschichtlich problemlos mit den alten Filmen und Büchern harmonieren.
Kommen ergo in meine Sammlung.


----------



## Meldryt (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Die Leute sollten mal aufhören wie Herdentiere in jeden gehypten Disney Film zu rennen nur weil es der neueste angesagte Sch*** ist . Vielleicht findet dann auch mal wieder ein Umdenken bei den Filmemachern statt, wenns an den Kinokassen kracht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Es ist immer so mit den alten Kultfilmen so. 

Die neueren Teile werden berhunzt obwohl ein riesiges Potenzial da ist um daran anzuschließen.

Leider wird es nicht umgesetzt. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Infi1337 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Für mich hat es sich auch fast nach einer lästigen Pflicht angefühlt, für den Film ins Kino zu gehen. Letztlich hat er mich aber einigermaßen versöhnlich gestimmt. Ja, die Abrams Wars Trilogie ist tendenziell eher schlecht, aber der ganze Fan Service in Rise of Skywalker hat bei mir persönlich gewirkt und das Ruder nochmal rumgerissen


 Es ist auch eigentlich keine Abrams Trilogie. Soweit ich weiß war er bei Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi nur als Executive Producer tätig, gerade der Teil war absolut verheerend. 
Rogue One fand ich bisher mit Abstand am besten von den Disney Teilen.


----------



## MaW85 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

An sich ein sehr guter Film. 
Nur die Letzten Minuten haben alles zerstört, so nach dem Motto "Fertig" und nicht "jetzt machen wir ein Ende"

Kumpel und ich haben in der Endszene (bis dahin war der Film ja gut gemacht) nur Doof aus der Wäsche gekuckt..Was war das den???

Und das 3D war ja jetzt auch nicht so besonders. o.O
Beste am ganzen war die 7.1 DOLBY Surround Wiedergabe. 


Na mal sehen wie die letzte Folge "The Mandalorian" wird...


----------



## redeye5 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



4thVariety schrieb:


> Star Wars 9 macht genau das. Es bewirft den Zuschauer schneller mit Sachen als das Hirn fähig ist diese als Schwachsinn zu erkennen.



Sehr treffend analysiert. Das erklärt gut, warum man sich im Kino tatsächlich noch unterhalten fühlt (ein Rest Atmosphäre ist zumindest auf den ersten Blick noch vorhanden) und sich später denkt ... WTF war das denn?


----------



## Captain-S (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



Infi1337 schrieb:


> Es ist auch eigentlich keine Abrams Trilogie. Soweit ich weiß war er bei Star Wars: Die letzten Jedi nur als Executive Producer tätig, gerade der Teil war absolut verheerend.
> Rogue One fand ich bisher mit Abstand am besten von den Disney Teilen.


Ja richtig, bei Episode 8 hat man Rian Johnson geholt, ein totaler Versager und das hat man dem Film auch angesehen.
Ich mag den Stil von Abrams.


----------



## Modoka (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Roque One war für mich persönlich der einzig gute film von den "neuen"!


----------



## 4thVariety (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

History of Disney Star Wars:

Episode 7: JJ geholt, damit der mit Star Wars macht was er mit Star Trek gemacht hat. Ergo 0815 Remake/Reboot. Rey und ihr Umgang mit der Macht wurde nicht so portraitiert wie in den Filem zuvor, als Resultat von langen Training, sondern als 0815 Superheld der halt Superkräfte hat nachdem er vom Blitz getroffen wurde oder so. Comic Filme sind halt so und die waren ja populär zu der Zeit.

Rogue One: Ein 2h Film der aus 6h Material von zwei verschiedenen Regisseuren extrahiert wurde. Mehr so ein Versuch, ob Star Wars ohne Lichtschwerter funktioniert, die Antwort gibt sich der Film am Ende selbst, es ist ein klares Nein. Von der Struktur her schon das ein Super-Cut von drei 45-minütigen Episoden von "Impossible Mission", was ja das Schema ist mit dem Impossible Mission seine Filme strukturiert, auch die sind von JJ. Was zudem verwundert ist, warum man unnötig in der Zeit zurückspringt und eine Lückenfüllerstory zwischen zwei anderen Filmen macht anstatt vorwärts zu gehen.

Episode 8: Rian Johnson geholt. Dessen Film Looper ist ja nicht schlecht, aber Looper macht sich über sein eigenes Zeitparadoxon lusitg in einer Szene bei der Willis und Gosling am Tisch sitzen und überlegen wie das sein kann. Genau auf diese Weise macht sich Rian dann auch über Regeln im Star Wars Universum lustig. Hinzu kommt, dass Charaktere ins Lächerliche gezogen werden, z.B. Hux, oder der Film gelich ganz in Klamauk abdriftet. Die Optik ist fantastisch, aber man hat den Eindruck der Film wurde von Leuten gemacht die weder Star Wars noch seine Charaktere leiden können. Moment, welche SciFi Serie hat diese Produktionsfirma noch gemacht? Egal, so gut hat man die andere Serie auch nicht gemocht scheinbar.

Soloer nächste Versuch sich ohne Lichtschwerter durchzusetzen. Einmal mehr knickt man am Ende ein. Altlasten des Films sind Han Solo, ein Charakter den man gerade umgebracht hat und man macht erneut einen Sprung in die Vergangenheit. Wie wird das wohl ausgehen? Ohne Han Solo und gleichzeitig zu den Ereignissen von Last Jedi angesiedelt wäre das ein viel relevanterer Film. Deswegen macht es Marvel ja so. 

Epiosde 9: lehnt sich noch stärker in Richtung Superheldenfilm und ist der Beleg warum Endgame mit langsamern Momenten bei denen Emotionen sich entfalten können richtig lag.

Mandalorian: Disney holt John Favreau und das ist hochinteressant. Denn das ist kein Regisseur mit einer eingebauten Fanbase. Man rennt nicht in den neuen Favreau Film, so wie man in einen Tarantino rennen würde. Was Favreau mit Lion King und Jungle Book macht ist mir total egal. Aber ich kann sagen dass Favreau bislang immer gewusst hat warum die Fans des Materials das er umsetzt das jeweilige Material geliebt haben und er ist fähig das auf den Schirm zu bringen. JJ hat keine Ahnung warum die Leute Star Wars mögen, der geht einfach davon aus, dass die Leute ihn mögen, oder der Name Star Wars reicht und demnach kann er machen was er will, Vorrausplanung ist nicht nötig. In das Konzept hat Disney bislang über eine Milliarde an Produktionskosten und weiß Gott wie viel an Werbung gesteckt. Inklusive Ankauf der Rechte hat Disney bestimmt schon so um die sechs Milliarden in dem Ding beerdigt. Wenn man nach so viel Geld jemanden wie Favreau holt, dann ist das als würde man an das Ende eines Films schnell jemanden mit Lichtschwert einfügen, weil man gemerkt hat es fehlt was.


Effektiv kann Star Wars jetzt wieder bei komplett Null anfangen, wenn Favreau beweist, dass seine Methode funktioniert. Dann geht man her, springt 1000 Jahre in die Zukuft nach Episode 9, dann ist alles von damals Mythos, Legende und Fake News und man kann neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Acgira (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Ich bin noch nie zuvor bei einen Star Wars Film eingeschlafen (auf Blue Ray geschaut nicht im Kino) - bei Episode 8 schon - weil es sich wie Unsinn und Müll angefühlt hat. Ich werd mir den Abschluss trotzdem auch auf Blue Ray in einigen Monaten zu Gemüte führen. Und dann werd ich urteilen. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einige Leute echt Episode 9 meiden werden- weil mit Episode 8 Star Wars für alle Zeiten getötet wurde.

Meine kleine Tochter ist nun alt genug und somit konnte ich mit ihr "Die Eiskönigin 2" angeschauen. Das war seit etlichen Jahren der erste Kino-Besuch. Disney geht ja nicht unter nur weil mit Star Wars keine fetten Profite mehr machbar sind. - Emotional ist mir Star wars schon lange egal. Ich fand schon Episode VI in den 80ern so schlecht, dass mir das Franchise wurscht wurde.


----------



## ACMS77 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*



Acgira schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nie zuvor bei einen Star Wars Film eingeschlafen (auf Blue Ray geschaut nicht im Kino) - bei Episode 8 schon - weil es sich wie Unsinn und Müll angefühlt hat. Ich werd mir den Abschluss trotzdem auch auf Blue Ray in einigen Monaten zu Gemüte führen. Und dann werd ich urteilen. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass einige Leute echt Episode 9 meiden werden- weil mit Episode 8 Star Wars für alle Zeiten getötet wurde.
> 
> Meine kleine Tochter ist nun alt genug und somit konnte ich mit ihr "Die Eiskönigin 2" angeschauen. Das war seit etlichen Jahren der erste Kino-Besuch. Disney geht ja nicht unter nur weil mit Star Wars keine fetten Profite mehr machbar sind. - Emotional ist mir Star wars schon lange egal. Ich fand schon Episode VI in den 80ern so schlecht, dass mir das Franchise wurscht wurde.



Warum gibst du dir dann die Mühe hier in einen Star Wars Thread zu schreiben wenn es dir schon in dem 80igern Scheiß egal war? Sollen jetzt alle erfahren das dir Star Wars egal ist? Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Genauso seelenloser ADHS Mist wie capeshit. 

Mandalorian ist dagegen übrigens das beste was Star Wars seit den alten Teilen zu bieten hatte. Hier ist Seele und die alte Magie definitiv am leuchten.


----------



## redfield (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Das die Einspielergebnisse mit jeder Episode abgenommen haben ist nicht verwunderlich. Ep 7 war kein Hit, entsprechend verhalten waren die Fans bei Ep 8 - die dann viele noch mehr enttäuscht hat, als Ep 7 zuvor. Somit verwundert es mich persönlich nicht, dass Ep 9 sehr skeptisch und voreingenommen betrachtet wird und wurde und viele nicht (mehr) in's Kino gehen. Mir hat Ep 9 dennoch deutlich besser gefallen, als Ep 7 und 8.

Rogue One fand ich von der aktuellen Star Wars Generation definitiv am besten und The Mandalorian ist auch top und hat gezeigt, dass Disney durchaus brauchbares Star Wars Material produzieren kann. Die Seele und die Atmo in Mandalorian waren direkt vorhanden.


----------



## Whispercat (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Erst ein Remake, dann ein Regisseur der sich nichtmal den Vorgänger ansieht weil er sowieso keinen Bock darauf hat und dann den schlechtesten Star Wars Film aller Zeiten produziert und schliesslich noch der Film der alles retten soll in dem man in 2 Stunden soviel Fanservice wie nur möglich packen will aber damit ebenfalls grandios scheitert. Einziger brauchbarer Disney SW Film war bis jetzt Rogue One und ich wünschte sie hätten es dabei belassen.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

War haben ihn uns angesehen und sind uns einig.
Schlecht!
Der einzig brauchbare Star Wars bisher von Disney war Rogue One.


----------



## Johnny05 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Wen wundert das denn ? Schauspieler die einen Gesichtsausdruck und eine Körperhaltung mit Mühe beherrschen , Logiklöcher die so groß sind das ganze Todesstern - Flotten hineinpassen und Regisseure die von der Thematik keine Ahnung haben , siehe die letzten 3 "Star Trash"- Verbrechen. Star Wars endete übrigens mit Episode 6 .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat erfolgreichen Kinostart, kann Erwartungen aber nicht erfüllen*

Kann eigentlich irgendwas die Erwartungen diesen Dezember erfüllen?

Star Wars 9 -> Enttäuschung
Witcher Staffel 1-> Enttäuschung
The Expanse Staffel 4 -> Enttäuschung

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich dieses Weihnachten endlich mal wieder viel zu kucken hätte. Ist jetzt mal so gar nichts draus geworden, davon will ich nichts ein zweites Mal schauen... :/


----------

